# Acre B-3 (TBT Chat Thread)



## Jeremy (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome to The Bell Tree's official monthly chat thread, which is the main place to meet other Bell Tree members! At the end of every month, the chat thread will be locked and unpinned, and a new one will be made to take its place. The topic here is up to you: Just make sure it follows all of the rules!

Spam isn't tolerated, so please refrain from using one or two word posts such as "Hi, everyone!" or "That's cool!" in one post, instead saying more than a single sentence. The chat threads are heavily moderated, and if spam is seen, a warn might be issued.

We hope you enjoy your time here!

~TBT Staff


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 1, 2006)

I was up at midnight last night, so I was there for the new month change     

FIRST POST w00t, that's a first


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 1, 2006)

_Darn beat me too it...oh well...first page!! _ 

Well as I know it these are my last days with this rank..    
:'(


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 1, 2006)

So people, what kind of music do you listen to?

I listen to Musicals (Most often, Wicked and Phantom of the Opera), and my local oldies station.

And I hate rap.    
^_^			 

I'd like to hear what your tastes are!


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah I hate rap also, too much posers...well i kinda like hip-hop but IMO lite rock and oldies are good.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 1, 2006)

I like classic rock, 70's music, and a bit o' jazz.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 1, 2006)

Your lucky you get to stay up late I have to go to bed early yesterday! :no:


----------



## ƒish (Aug 1, 2006)

wow its raining a ton.....

i just went to my garbage can, its like 30 feet away, it took me less than 10 seconds... and i was soaked D:


now my hair is all sexy, guess thats a plus. <3


Happy August everyone. D:


----------



## AnimalManiac (Aug 1, 2006)

most depressing day of the year.  August 1. 

only 29 days left of summer.  :no:


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 1, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Aug 1, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 1, 2006)

Theres a heat wave here... a week from today it's suppose to be in the hundreds. :0  And this is CT....


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 1, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Theres a heat wave here... a week from today it's suppose to be in the hundreds. :0 And this is CT....


Pfft, you think you've got it bad?  Yesterday, it was 100 here, but the heat index said that it felt like 110.  To add insult to injury, the humidity was high.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 1, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah, but here in CT, not everyone has air conditioning :0

and when i said 100, i dont know what humidity will be...


----------



## Tyler (Aug 1, 2006)

Here it's about 100.     

And it doesn't help the our pool is 97 degrees.   >_<


----------



## ƒish (Aug 1, 2006)

we break 100 every day... even when its raining its 100 degree's.     

naw, when it rains it cools down to about... 85.

we dont have it the worst... Phoenix AZ does, they break 110 every day in the summer...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 1, 2006)

Its like 98 here. I've been at my friend's house playing video games and then when I went outside for like 2 seconds I was almost sweating.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 1, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Its like 98 here. I've been at my friend's house playing video games and then when I went outside for like 2 seconds I was almost sweating.


 98 is nothing... even with humidity. D:

one of my old friends would sweat the second he stepped outside... EVERY freaking time... it was weird. : \

i dont sweat in the sun though... unless i'm doing something, obviously... but just standing there, its got to be really really hot for me to start. D:

isn't that neat? >_>


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 1, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Theres a heat wave here... a week from today it's suppose to be in the hundreds. :0


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, it's hot here. 8 P.M., still in the 90's. Thanks, Global Warming. >_>

Anyways, my birthday is tomorrow.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 1, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's hot here. 8 P.M., still in the 90's. Thanks, Global Warming. >_>
> 
> Anyways, my birthday is tomorrow.


    			 Happy early Birthday!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 1, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Micah (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday Smart. DG made a thread about it in TBTHQ.   
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 2, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Smart. DG made a thread about it in TBTHQ.   
^_^


 Yay, I get my own thread.   
^_^


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you and sing sing sing to you!


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 2, 2006)

My birthday was yesterday.


----------



## Micah (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy late birthday, IF.   
^_^


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks alot.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 2, 2006)

So hot here in NY, Im leaving to go home tomorrow =)

Cuba Libre!

(ps,I don't live in Cuba )


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yea it is still hot up here in Canada. We've had a heatwave for about 3 days. Temperatures of about 100 to 114 degrees Farenheit here.


----------



## Micah (Aug 2, 2006)

I am doing puppets at the fair in 115 degree weather. It's so hot...   
-_-


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 2, 2006)

That would really suck. Luckily for me I have no job yet. But I may have to get a job at Blockbuster. >>


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm staying inside. I have to start my summer homework....gr....

Why must school give work over the summer?

Well....I'm procrastinating.  *Goes off to play Paper Mario*


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't have no summer work.    			 So I'm just here playing my DS and a bit of my PS2 and on the computer.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 2, 2006)

You have to... work over the summer???


What cruel school do you go to?


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a job at my dads office where I clean up things and the sort. I get good pay, and I'm planning on buying a DS and AC:WW with some of the money.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

I wish I had a job like that.


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you have a job at all?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

Nope.  >_<  I don't want to work in a grocery store or anything... so...  :r


----------



## Tyler (Aug 3, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] You have to... work over the summer???


What cruel school do you go to? [/quote]
 I belive in the 5th grade our teachers gave us optional work to do. I did very little.


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2006)

I have to start taking some college courses this year which kind of stinks.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

My school forces us to read two books.... reading bores me...  >_<  
:yawn:


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2006)

I love to read. I can just sit around all day and read.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 3, 2006)

me too I love reading books once I read over 6 big book a day and got a bunch of points for reading!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 3, 2006)

I like reading manga.  Right now I'm reading all of the Naruto chapters in all the Shonen Jump I have.  I read about 10 chapters a night , but I finished with all I have last night    
:'(				    
:'(				 what will I do!?


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2006)

Read them again.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 3, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> I like reading manga.  Right now I'm reading all of the Naruto chapters in all the Shonen Jump I have.  I read about 10 chapters a night , but I finished with all I have last night    
:'(				    
:'(				 what will I do!?


 Your getting obessed. I suggest going to a clinic.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

It just started to storm here... but I think it's gone now.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 3, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> It just started to storm here... but I think it's gone now.


 Same here. The storm actually opened the back door.  :wacko:


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 3, 2006)

PKMN- May I suggest reading Fullmetal Alchemist?   :lol: 

Or DNAngel? (Ok....I like DNAngel. I don't know if you will.)

My sister and I were out walking when it started to storm. We are now dripping wet.  Fun.   
-_-


----------



## SL92 (Aug 3, 2006)

It is currently 16


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> It just started to storm here... but I think it's gone now.


 It's been storming all day here.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 3, 2006)

It was storming all day today here  till like 3.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 3, 2006)

Man... lots of people have been hit by storms today.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 3, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Man... lots of people have been hit by storms today.


 So, anyone have any idea's I could do for an editorial or the Placeholder site?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For real?    			  It wasn't that bad here...


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.zshare.net/audio/11-muse-knight...ydonia-mp3.html


Im thinking about doing a video game music video with this song. I might do LoZ. 

Anyways, anyone have any other idea's or a game I could do with this song?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 3, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea. The storm was only really bad for about 2 minutes and than it slowed down.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yah... it went by really fast...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> http://www.zshare.net/audio/11-muse-knight...ydonia-mp3.html
> 
> 
> Im thinking about doing a video game music video with this song. I might do LoZ.
> ...


 The AC theme!


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 3, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I Can't beilive I havnt thought of that before! Just gotta find the Mp3...>.>


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh.. I missread your question... but you liked it anyways.  :r Well PM me if you want the theme mp3.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 3, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> PKMN- May I suggest reading Fullmetal Alchemist?   :lol:
> 
> Or DNAngel? (Ok....I like DNAngel. I don't know if you will.)
> 
> My sister and I were out walking when it started to storm. We are now dripping wet.  Fun.   
-_-


 FMA isn't in Shonen Jump    
:'(


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 3, 2006)

I was watching the daily show last night and he said this when talking about the heat, "Algore its called summer."


----------



## Kyle (Aug 3, 2006)

We had a huge storm last night that knocked out the cable! At 2:00! And I was watching my Futurama.

Good news.

I had my DS, my only light source. It looked like I was exploring some haunted building. I played some Animal Crossing after that and I woke up at 12 AM. :\


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

I use my DS as a flashlight too. :lol:


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 3, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I use my DS as a flashlight too. :lol:


  :lol: Really? So do I!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 4, 2006)

TBT HQ just passed 20k posts


----------



## Micah (Aug 4, 2006)

Cool. *throws a party*

I also use my DS as a flashlight.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 4, 2006)

At super late at night, when I play DS in my room, I can't see so I just keep the DS on a little bit before I put it away    			 so I guess I use it as a flashlight.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I was watchin the Boondocks last night (never really got into the show...but I've loved the comics for years now).

Anyways, the kid's gotta get his friend out of receiving the death penalty.  So, he's gonna try blackmailing the governor.  He says, "I'll tell him I know about his gay relationship, and that I'll expose it to the public if he executes you."

The guy who's gonna get executed says, "but how's it going to work?"

He says, "Well, 10% of America is gay, and 50% of Americans cheat on their spuse, so there's a 5% chance it'll work."




That's hilarious.  (In the end it did work!)


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 4, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> (In the end it did work!)


 THANKS FOR SPOILING THE EPISODE.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 4, 2006)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do, too. XD;;;  Our electricity occasionaly, uhh, freaks out, so I use the DS as a flashlight quite often.


----------



## Justin (Aug 4, 2006)

Me four.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 4, 2006)

My PSP has a brighter screen..


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 5, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> My PSP has a brighter screen..


     

You must be rehabilitated! *Takes Zero to DS Clinic*

There, you'll be better soon.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 5, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG same here!     			 Were must be sixtuplets or somthing. 

Koehler, Storm, Bul, Justin, JJ and me! The DSFS!


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 5, 2006)

over here it rain for 1 month and couple days some days were thunder storming


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 5, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> My PSP has a brighter screen..


 Yeah same here, but I use my ds because my PSP would have a blue tint to the light due to my background.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 5, 2006)

I use a flash light and the ds and two gameboy


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 5, 2006)

AnimalE10 said:
			
		

> I use a flash light and the ds and two gameboy


 please make an effort for good (or at least decent) grammer, I couldn't understand a word you just said. Its really not asking much.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 5, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Seriously.. PSP has a brighter screen when you set the brightness at maximum..


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 5, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, it does. I wuv my PSP soooooo much.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 5, 2006)

My DS goes *beep beep beep beep* as a alarm. Beat that, w00t.  :jay:


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 5, 2006)

So does mine.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 6, 2006)

I've never even tested my DS's alarm .


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 6, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> I've never even tested my DS's alarm .


 heh, my dad used to use mine.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 6, 2006)

I've used my alarm a few times.  My sis uses hers to wake up to watch anime.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 6, 2006)

My mom uses my DS Alarm quite often... I usually helped her set it up, but now I come in to her room and I'm like "let me set it up", and she's like "Why?  I can do it myself."


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 6, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> My mom uses my DS Alarm quite often... I usually helped her set it up, but now I come in to her room and I'm like "let me set it up", and she's like "Why?  I can do it myself."


 does it need to be on to work or does it turn on for it?


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 6, 2006)

You have to leave your DS on for it to work. I have left mine on for like 10 hours. Have it shut and the batteries never die.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 7, 2006)

Well...I think they can, it's just that you put it on sleep mode, which uses barely any.  The light blinks.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> I've never even tested my DS's alarm .


 I did once...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 7, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How loud is it?


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 7, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, it escalates.  It goes from soft to louder, and eventually to "loud", but it really depends on your volume settings.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 7, 2006)

It can get pretty loud...


----------



## Micah (Aug 7, 2006)

Never noticed that before.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll try that when I get my DS.     			  ( next week!)


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 7, 2006)

Ugh......*punches air*

I was doing Nifheim in ToS, and died....there went two hours of my time.  I should'nt have done it on hard.... but my real mistake was not switching to Lloyd....I was still Zelos... Bad idea.

And I lost 2-4 levels.  I'm on a quest to get level 100.  UGH!!


----------



## Micah (Aug 7, 2006)

ToS?   
:huh:


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 7, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> ToS?   
:huh:


 Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 7, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Ugh......*punches air*
> 
> I was doing Nifheim in ToS, and died....there went two hours of my time.  I should'nt have done it on hard.... but my real mistake was not switching to Lloyd....I was still Zelos... Bad idea.
> 
> And I lost 2-4 levels.  I'm on a quest to get level 100.  UGH!!


 Anyways, I havn't done that yet on ToS. I guess I've never really got to it :3. Ive heard its one of the hardest things to do in a gamecube game, is that true?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 7, 2006)

ummm...I guess I'll start a new topic .

I think we're supposed to get our Camp Hyrule emails this week! Yay! I'm so excited!


----------



## Micah (Aug 7, 2006)

I totally forgot about that. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 7, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> ummm...I guess I'll start a new topic .
> 
> I think we're supposed to get our Camp Hyrule emails this week! Yay! I'm so excited!


I havn't been an Nsider sence my Mr. Mayo day's.  >_<


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 8, 2006)

I was on 2 days ago to register New Super Mario Bros. Then I decide to post a bit. Only 3,700 posts in 3 years.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, you were Mr. Mayo?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 9, 2006)

Is anyone not excited for camp hyrule?

I'm not not excited.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 9, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Is anyone not excited for camp hyrule?
> 
> I'm not not excited.


 Wait... not not excited means you are exicted.    
:huh:


----------



## Micah (Aug 10, 2006)

Double negatives. He's excited.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 10, 2006)

>_< I said who's not excited for CH.

And then I said," I'm not not excited so that means the opposite of not means I do.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 10, 2006)

*too confusing to figure out. Goes back home.*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 10, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Double negatives. He's excited.


     

*Calls the Grammar Gestapo*


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2006)

Camp Hyrule is in a few days  :r


----------



## Micah (Aug 11, 2006)

3 to be exact.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks tips I already knew that. >>


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow... the forums feel kinda weird with the change, but we'll get used to it.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 11, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Wow... the forums feel kinda weird with the change, but we'll get used to it.


 Yeah, I almost got lost earlier.  :wacko:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 11, 2006)

Just like when you made the board width lower, everyone started freaking out saying "OMG ITS SO MUCH SMALLER AND DIFFERENT!"


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 11, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Just like when you made the board width lower, everyone started freaking out saying "OMG ITS SO MUCH SMALLER AND DIFFERENT!"


 Rofl

I remember that...That was great... Good times, good times.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2006)

Yah, and it's still somewhat wide compared to other forums. :0


----------



## Tyler (Aug 12, 2006)

Omg this will be wierd. Now I'll be trying to post in the Bulltin Board cause 'm thinking it's the TBT HQ.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 12, 2006)

Like my new avatar?    
B)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 12, 2006)

thats where all the tax dollars went!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 12, 2006)

Storm has an avatar  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko: is this the universe that I've been living in my whole life :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  anyways, it's okay.  Kinda funny too .


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 12, 2006)

Yah, I think this is my first avatar here :0


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 12, 2006)

Wouldn't that be funny if he had a wheel chair in AC Wii .


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 13, 2006)

Hows everyone tonight?


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice avataar Storm but Torty preffers the extremely flamable massage chair I gave him. :evillaugh:
Yeah it'd be more _entertaining_ if he was in that shiny--totally sabatogable-- chair.


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 13, 2006)

true XD Storm has a funny avatar


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 13, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> Nice avataar Storm but Torty preffers the extremely flamable massage chair I gave him. :evillaugh:
> Yeah it'd be more _entertaining_ if he was in that shiny--totally sabatogable-- chair.


 I gave him about five...I wonder what he does with it...

Losing one chair is fine, but losing 4? That's ridiculous, or he's just very greedy <_<


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 13, 2006)

He wouldn't loose a Hoveround.  :no:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 13, 2006)

What does it run on? Batteries?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 13, 2006)

The link in my sig>Log out links     
Storm... weird avitar >_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 13, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> He wouldn't loose a Hoveround.  :no:


 He wouldn't loose it, huh? So he likes his chairs tight?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 17, 2006)

IF was just down, but it's back now.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I miss that part.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 17, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You wouldn't want to lose something like that. Those things are expensive. And I mean, we're talking some good money. That would be like "Losing" a new Plasma screen TV.


----------

